# Possible Competition in Hamburg, Germany



## GermanCube (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

we are planning to have an official WCA Competition in Hamburg during Summer 2010. 
Right now I don't have the exact date, but I'll post it as soon as possible.

Please vote, whether you'd come or not...

Hope to see you there ,

Alex


----------



## Philip (Aug 23, 2009)

voted "yes" cause I am near then Hamburg and I think i can come with some friends.


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Aug 23, 2009)

me too 
i live in hamburg, so for me it is no problem.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2009)

What sort of competition? Just a regular one? Big? Small? Inaugural?
I was going to come to the DM this year, but I'm already going to Worlds. No idea about 2010, though.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 23, 2009)

I would go for a big one and am willing to help organising, I also got some competition experience which may help


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 24, 2009)

Summer 2010 is like 100 years from now, but it's close to Denmark so I think that some Danes will find their way to Reeperbahn and/or the competition


----------

